# Update on a Ghost Member



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey guys...been a real long time since I have been around here. However, it is the winter over here in NY so that means I am back at in American Flyer restorations. Thought I would share a couple pics of what I have been up to.

This use to be a 332DC but I completely stripped it down and repainted. Every part is original. I am putting a Dallee unit in the tender so it can run on AC...


















I decided to start a blog section on all my restorations. Here is the first one. Many more to come...

American Flyer #322 SIT: Restoration #1

Some other stuff I have in the making....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome back. That 332 looks like something Lionel could have just cataloged. Do you have any plans to add smoke? The blog is amazing with the amount of detail and the quality of the pictures.
One thing I never understood is why Gilbert put green jewels in what are the poling pockets on the pilot beam.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> Welcome back. That 332 looks like something Lionel could have just cataloged. Do you have any plans to add smoke? The blog is amazing with the amount of detail and the quality of the pictures.
> One thing I never understood is why Gilbert put green jewels in what are the poling pockets on the pilot beam.


Thanks Tom! Glad to be back!

When you say, "Do you have any plans to add smoke?". Are you referring to the 332? If so...yes, it has smoke.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I was thinking the 332 was originally an SIT, apparently it was a newer smoke/choo choo in boiler model.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> I was thinking the 332 was originally an SIT, apparently it was a newer smoke/choo choo in boiler model.


I wish it was a 332 SIT, I wouldn't touch it and sell it immediately! Hahah


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

I forgot to add in above but, I also created wiring diagrams for almost every 3 digit steamer. Some odd ones like the #314AW I haven't tackled yet.....

American Flyer: Steam Locomotive Wiring Diagrams


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, I remember you. Welcome back. The 332 looks very nice. Good job.
I have not painted an engine yet. My son bought me a sandblaster cabinet
last year, so I need to use it. A 290 with paint blistering and flaking will be my first victim.
Did you use dry transfers or decals? Krylon paint?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a nice little 342AC also.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

mopac said:


> Hey, I remember you. Welcome back. The 332 looks very nice. Good job.
> I have not painted an engine yet. My son bought me a sandblaster cabinet
> last year, so I need to use it. A 290 with paint blistering and flaking will be my first victim.
> Did you use dry transfers or decals? Krylon paint?


To strip paint I use CitriStrip. It smells great and won't put a hole in your hand if you get it on you. I wish I had a sandblaster!









For the boiler of the 332 I used decals. I plan on doing dry transfers for the tender.

I use Rust-Oleum Satin Black (7777). I prime it with Rust-Oleum Primer. Before applying decals or dry transfers I spray a coat of Testors Clear Gloss. Once decaled I spray it again with several coats of Testors Clear Gloss and finally with Rust-Oleum Satin Clear to knock down the shine.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Oh cool, love what you have done with the 332 and your link to your restoration page is making me think about what I can do to my Grandma's own 4-6-2. 
Maybe not to restore it but to preserve and go thru it to keep it running in good condition.









I am curious about the locomative numbers and letters. Do the letters after the numbers 314AW mean A is AC and W means All wheel drive? My tender has a motor in it also as does the locomotive, FYI.









I am guessing...
314AC..just the loco motor is AC
314DC.. just the loco motor is DC
314 AW..both the tender and loco is AC
314DW ..both the tender and loco is DC
I found a site AF Train Basic Operating Info which answer a lot of my questions but never adressed the AW letters.

I'll be looking more at your WTG website too, very interesting!
Thanks for sharing "Subscribed"


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lets pause here with the steam locomotive numbers. There was only a 314AW, no other 314 numbers were used. The AW indicated it had a remote controlled whistle in the tender. 
There is no need to guess, the usage of the three digit steam engine numbers is well documented and has been posted here on the MTF fairly recently.
The only two engines to ever be made with other than a series wound universal motor were the 4-8-4 Northern and the 0-8-0 switcher. Some permanent magnet field DC only engines used DC in the number, these were the 332DC, 334DC and 342DC. The vast majority of engines with permanent magnet DC motors were stamped 332 or 342, just as the universal motored engines were. The only way to tell if a 332 or 342 engine has a DC motor is to examine the motor.
In 1949 Gilbert added the AC suffix to many steam engines, but not all. For example the 322 Hudson became a 322AC but the 282 and 290 engines kept their numbers with no suffix. In 1952 The suffix was dropped on some engines, for example the 302AC became the 302 once again.
With the change to knuckle couplers the suffixes were permanently retired. The 302 became the 303 with a knuckle coupler. In link coupler engines a 3rd digit of 4 or 5 indicated a tender mounted whistle. In knuckle coupler engines a 6 was used for that purpose.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SF Gal said:


> Oh cool, love what you have done with the 332 and your link to your restoration page is making me think about what I can do to my Grandma's own 4-6-2.
> Maybe not to restore it but to preserve and go thru it to keep it running in good condition.
> View attachment 578414
> 
> ...


You could make that a shelf queen, or if you have an old RR bridge mount that to a wall with the train on it.
This one is an old Colber.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kvlazer22 said:


> To strip paint I use CitriStrip. It smells great and won't put a hole in your hand if you get it on you. I wish I had a sandblaster!
> View attachment 578413
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice job on the 322.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> Oh cool, love what you have done with the 332 and your link to your restoration page is making me think about what I can do to my Grandma's own 4-6-2.
> Maybe not to restore it but to preserve and go thru it to keep it running in good condition.
> View attachment 578414
> 
> ...


----------



## Apocship (Nov 22, 2021)

kvlazer22 said:


> To strip paint I use CitriStrip. It smells great and won't put a hole in your hand if you get it on you. I wish I had a sandblaster!
> View attachment 578413
> 
> 
> ...


I found your blog independent of this forum and I’m very glad to see you’ve been updating! Good SEO, nice website, and great work on the restorations! 
I also use CitriStrip. It works well and truly is mild on those of us who don’t use gloves.


----------

